
15-year old bug in Firefox bugtracker - janesconference
&quot;I will no longer be supporting Firefox on my site. I will [cite] this bugzilla entry as why&quot;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bugzilla.mozilla.org&#x2F;show_bug.cgi?id=77790
======
dalke
It concerns a 2001 proposal to 'support the scrollbar-(blah)-color properties
implemented in IE5.5'. More specifically, this comment comes from someone who
is one of several who really want that ability.

~~~
janesconference
It concerns a 2001 proposal to style scrollbars, which Firefox still doesn't
_want_ to support to this day. It's 2016, we have web apps, but we have no way
to change or hide the ugly Firefox scrollbars (assuming we don't want to write
our library to render custom scrollbars, which is inherently fragile and not
trivial).

~~~
dalke
Yes, I understand your advocacy position. My goal was different.

When I saw the title and comment I wondered what the bug was - was it
something I should worry about for my projects? How serious is it? Is it
something that should get me to move away from Firefox?

It took some reading of the bug report thread to figure out what was going on.

My summary was for other HN readers who, like myself, might want that precis
before diving in, either to ignore the topic or to really jump into it.

------
dmm
I wonder if there is a trend away from standards. Has the web just become
"whatever chrome does"? None of the developers who seem to care so much about
this mentions creating a standard for this sort of feature.

    
    
        spending millions of man hours) are making "excuses," while Mozilla, who could fix this easily
    

In any case it seems the web developers complaining on this bug don't
appreciate the scale of modern browsers.

~~~
janesconference
I think they appreciate. That's why they are flabbergasted when developers
refuse to implement such a trivial feature _for 15 years_.

